# 'Cực phẩm' cho vòng một, biến nho thành bưởi, biến bức tường thành đồi núi săn chắc



## vietmom (25/5/18)

*Một bộ ngực săn chắc, căng tròn tự nhiên là mơ ước của rất nhiều chị em, dưới đây sẽ là “cẩm nang” hữu ích để bạn sở hữu vòng 1 gợi cảm, đầy đặn như mong muốn trong thời gian ngắn nhất.*

*Tăng kích thước vòng 1 hiệu quả từ đậu nành*

Nhắc tới các thực phẩm tăng vòng 1, chúng ta không thể bỏ qua các loại đậu và chế phẩm từ đậu. Đây là các thực phẩm giàu dinh dưỡng, có tác dụng cải thiện kích cỡ “núi đôi”, giúp vòng 1 săn chắc hơn nhờ thành phần có trong các loại đậu này có thể kích thích nội tiết tố nữ Estrogen, giúp vòng 1 phát triển nở nang hơn.

_

_
_Bạn có thể bổ sung cho cơ thể hàng ngày bằng nhiều hình thức như bột đậu nành, sữa đậu nành hay hạt đậu nành._
​*Chế biến thực phẩm tăng vòng 1 với đu đủ xanh*
Một trong những mẹo dân gian kích thích gọi sữa về và giúp tăng kích cỡ vòng 1 để nuôi con của các bà mẹ đó là sử dụng đu đủ xanh. Đây là loại thực phẩm giúp tăng vòng 1 hiệu quả mà rất an toàn, giúp sản sinh estrogen, cho vòng 1 đầy đặn, căng tròn.

_

_
_Chân giò kết hợp cùng đu đủ là một trong các loại thực phẩm giúp tăng kích thước vòng 1 siêu hiệu quả_​
Bạn có thể lấy đu đủ xanh để làm nộm hoặc xào, nấu, hầm với thịt chân giò để ăn. Đu đủ hầm với chân giò còn là loại thực phẩm giúp tăng vòng 1 rất hiệu quả đối với bạn gái đang trong tuổi dậy thì, giúp vòng 1 phát triển nở nang, điều hoà kinh nguyệt.

*Tăng vòng 1 đơn giản bằng trứng gà và mật ong*
Trứng gà cùng mật ong được xem là một trong những loại thực phẩm giúp tăng vòng 1 rất hiệu quả. Đặc biệt, với những người tập thể hình, tập gym muốn có cơ ngực săn chắc, nở nang, trong thực đơn thường sẽ có món trứng, đặc biệt là lòng trắng trứng gà.

_

_
_Cải thiện vòng 1 căng tròn nhờ trứng gà và mật ong đơn giản tại nhà._​
Bạn lấy 1 quả trứng gà, 1 thìa mật ong và 1 thìa sữa ông thọ, đem đánh đều rồi hấp chín. Bạn có thể kết hợp sử dụng trứng gà và mật ong là hai loại thực phẩm tăng vòng 1 mỗi ngày và kết hợp với tập luyện để giúp mô ngực phát triển nở nang hơn. Lưu ý, chỉ nên sử dụng món ăn này vào buổi sáng, không nên dùng vào buổi tối vì có thể sẽ làm tích luỹ mỡ bụng.

*Làm ngực phát triển từ các loại ngũ cốc lành mạnh*
Các loại ngũ cốc lành mạnh có thể làm tăng kích cỡ bầu ngực của phụ nữ, giúp ngực căng tròn, gợi cảm hơn. Theo đó, các loại ngũ cốc lành mạnh như gạo, bột mì…sẽ rất có ích trong việc xây dựng và làm săn chắc các mô mỡ ở ngực, không những thế, chúng còn giúp bạn ngăn ngừa và phòng tránh căn bệnh ung thư vú hiệu quả.

_

_
_Các loại ngũ cốc lành mạnh giúp ngực nở nang và phát triển_​
_Nguồn: Kul_​


----------

